# Safe Boost on KA24de



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I was wondering what the safe boost levels were on a stock ka24de...I'm think about 8-10 but I'm not sure.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

1

or 2 if you're daring.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ive heard 6 was good but im no KA Master. so im not sure.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

trmn8r said:


> ive heard 6 was good but im no KA Master. so im not sure.


 friend of mine has been running 12 for over a year now and had no problems


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Friend of mine popped pistons with 1 bar (~15psi). I've run 15psi on a much newer, younger motor, but never for an extended ammount of time. 7psi is a fine number for the street, daily driving.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

it all depends on fuel management and ecu control, 15psi without changing the stock timing maps is asking for problems.


----------



## nissannut89 (Dec 5, 2005)

just buy an rb or sr ka's are pieces of shit


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

nissannut89 said:


> just buy an rb or sr ka's are pieces of shit


Insert foot in mouth, how many of any of those 3 have you actually driven.

If you can give me 5 valid reasons for any speculation you state then you can have an opinion...if not...don't voice it.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

nissannut89 said:


> just buy an rb or sr ka's are pieces of shit


retard :thumbdwn:


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> retard :thumbdwn:


http://www.visionboy.com/videos.html 

i agree check the white 240 out in the video pick at the top i think KAs have allot of potential.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

nissannut89 said:


> just buy an rb or sr ka's are pieces of shit


 wow you started off on the bananation foot great job moron. KA's rock if they didn't i would be puttin an SR or RB in my coupe but i'm not 


Don


----------

